# New Syrian Hamster



## Saza (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi All,

I recently got a Syrian hamster, my first since I was a child. I got her a pets at home cage for £35 with a tube on the outside. On the first night she moved all her bedding into her tunnel and now basically lives in there. She has moved all her food in there, does the toilet in there and sleeps in there. I closed the tube off last night and she completely freaked out, was biting and scratching her cage trying to get back in there. She never really comes out the tube unless it's for a drink or food. We've just ordered her a new Barney cage from zooplus and don't plan on putting a tube in there. 

Do you think that would be okay? I know she would stress out a bit from being in a new cage without a tube or do you think I should put a tube in the cage for her to feel safe?

I've also noticed she's been scratching quite a bit when she comes out her tube. She uses her back paws to scratch her back or she rubs against the bars or the inside of her tubes. I've tried to inspect her and her skin/fur looks fine as do her eyes. As she's still really new I'm unable to pick her up to inspect her properly, she's still a biting. She's eating, drinking and going to the toilet fine. Do you think the scratching is due to being in a tunnel all day? Or is it normal? 

Thanks


----------

